
Cannabis Compound May Block Covid-19 Infection - juika
https://www.labroots.com/trending/cannabis-sciences/17593/study-cannabis-block-covid-19-infection
======
rasengan
Soon doctors will prescribe blunts for their nicotine [1] and MJ mix.

[1] [https://www.qeios.com/read/WPP19W.3](https://www.qeios.com/read/WPP19W.3)

------
Fjolsvith
Brownies for breakfast!

